

Ask HN: Gifts.io for sale.  How do I get the best offer possible? - bostonbot

Purchased the domain a while back for a project.  Preparing for a baby so I have to sell this one :(  I&#x27;d love to see someone do great things with the domain.  Looking for best offer.
======
rthomas6
Don't have any good advice, but I recommend this book:

[http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Yes-Negotiating-Agreement-
With...](http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Yes-Negotiating-Agreement-Without-
ebook/dp/B0051SDM5Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412175860&sr=8-1&keywords=getting+to+yes)

